# Heavy winds as FlyDubai plane crashes in Russia, killing 62



## CougarKing (19 Mar 2016)

Gale-force winds?  

Canadian Press



> *Heavy winds as Dubai plane crashes in Russia, killing 62*
> [thecanadianpress.com]
> 
> March 19, 2016
> ...




Title edited for clarity


----------



## MARS (19 Mar 2016)

Thank you for changing the title - it was innacurate, misleading and alarmist


----------



## Zoomie (19 Mar 2016)

Performance decreasing wind shear is pretty serious.  The pressure to arrive at your destination, vice going to your alternate is very real for Commercial aircrew - with disastrous results at times.


----------



## YZT580 (20 Mar 2016)

He had made the decision to go around; that is when he stalled. Best thing to do is wait until the wind graphs are released.  Assuming that the aircraft was accelerating that must have been one hell of a wind shear.


----------



## tomahawk6 (28 Mar 2016)

A report on the crash is out and it blames one of the pilots for disengaging the auto-pilot which resulted in the crash.

http://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-News/2016/03/28/Conflict-in-cockpit-may-have-caused-Russian-plane-crash-that-killed-62/5701459179411

The plane fell to earth seconds after the autopilot was switched off. The transcript indicates the pilots shouted, "Don't worry," "Don't do that!" and "Pull up!," in Russian just before the crash.

Rossiya-1 cited analysts who suggested the plane fell because a stabilizing fin in the tail was accidentally activated when the autopilot was turned off. With the fin activated, "the elevator is no longer working and the plane practically does not react to the pilot's control panel," the report said.

The television channel theorized that the fin may have been accidentally activated because of "chronic fatigue" on the part of one or both of the pilots.

Investigators opened a criminal inquiry into the crash and have not determined which of the two pilots, who were both killed, made the error.


----------

